# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حملة الشروق

## ام عروب

السلام عليكم منو جربت حملة الشروق وسارت وياهم قريب*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## ام عروب

السلام عليكم خواتي ويييين الرد ولا حد رد او رفع موضوعي بس الاخت بنت الشهامة جزأها اللة كل خير اسألوا خواتكم اعمامكم خالاتكم ..........الخ ف انتظار كم*

----------


## ابداااع للتصميم

للللرفع 
ان شاء الله حد يفيدج

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي 


**
*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## ام عروب

مشكورين خواتي

----------


## اليماحية 1

انا رايحه معاهم من خمس سنوات

----------


## ام سلامه

أنا سرت وياهم مرتين ولله الحمد ما شفت منهم الا كل خير... وماقصروا راحه وسهاله

----------


## ام عروب

اشكر اليماحية وام سلامة ع ردودهم طمنتوني وان شاء الله وياهم دعواتكم خواتي الله ايسر لي

----------

